# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Aura, AI assistant, Telefónica S.A., Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Telefónica S.A.

Home page - aura.telefonica.com

----------


## Airicist

Telefónica presents 'AURA'

Published on Feb 26, 2017




> The application of cognitive capabilities to its platforms will allow Telefónica’s customers to know, manage, and control their digital lives with the company, and discover new customer propositions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telefonica on why customers need to be the ‘control their own data’ as it unveils Aura AI push"

by John Glenday
February 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telefónica bets on artificial intelligence for its digital transformation"
Mobile World Congress: Telefónica is putting a ‘brain’ in its network as it launches AI assistant Aura, but says the company will need to transform and digitise every part of the company to take advantage of the opportunity.

by Mindi Chahal
February 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telefonica Deploys AI-Powered Operations Centres"

by Roland Moore-Colyer
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Telefónica launches Aura & leads the integration of artifical intelligence in its networks & customer care"

February 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

What is Aura?

Published on Jul 31, 2019




> Two years ago we announced that we wanted a new model of relationship with our customers. 
> At Telefónica we are firmly committed to the digitalisation of our services and the transformation of our networks into the networks of the future. 
> With all the platforms interconnected, built from our network, we were able to provide Telefónica with Artificial Intelligence capabilities in a natural way. 
> Aura is Telefónica's Artificial Intelligence. Designed with a purpose: to create a new relationship with the customer based on trust. 
> 
> Aura is reality.

----------

